# AB 40k Files No more???



## Poomba (May 21, 2008)

http://www.ab40k.org/viewtopic.php?...=dlvr.it&utm_medium=facebook#p8411-1345160919

Posted by AB40kadmin

"The latest file version is 1.02 will only be available for short time via the auto-update function within Army Builder. It will not be available for download from this site. It will not be available via email requests from any AB40K maintainer; do NOT bother to ask, it will not happen, you will not get it.

As you can imagine by the above statements, there will be no further updates to this project. There will be no further work done on the files, nor will there be any conversation here on this website on updating the files or help in understanding or helping to "fix" issues that remain in the files as of now, or anytime in the future. Indeed, I do not expect to see a website here much longer given this.

On behalf of both myself and the maintainers of the AB40K files, of the present and the past, I sincerely thank you for your support throughout the many years that this project has endured.

This file requires Army Builder 3.2d or higher, version 3.1 is no longer supported. 

Please do not post any bug reports unless you are running the latest file and any applicable hotfixes. Also, the in program Warhammer 40K 5E FAQ (reached by Menubar under Help) is being regularly maintained and may answer some of your questions/problems. 

Automatic updates: Army Builder 3.3 has a secondary updates option which can be used to pull updates direct from the AB40k.org site. More details here: Army Builder Update Sources Configuration"

Im guessing that GW has gotten up in their grill???

Anybody able to expand....


----------



## Tzeen Qhayshek (May 4, 2010)

This is old news. GW sent a cease and desist order a few weeks back shutting down their 40k files.


----------



## Arvelen (Feb 23, 2010)

Not to mention that the post you linked to is from way back in 2010...

They've stated that they're working on a 6th ed. version, but no release date: http://www.ab40k.org/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=2600


----------



## wulfgartheblack (May 21, 2010)

Even better go here!
http://www.ab40k.org/filebase.php


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Yup, this looks like essentially a rehash of the other topic stating that GW doesn't want Wolf Lair to host the 40K .dat files.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

My army builder updated today but the update did state there wouldn't be any more.


----------



## Glokkss (Jul 31, 2011)

.... please no! :headbutt:


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

And to think I just updated my license last month to get the new version


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Magpie_Oz said:


> My army builder updated today but the update did state there wouldn't be any more.


So the post dated from 2010 was correct?

Well I went digging deeper and here's what I found:


> *Are we done?*
> 
> *#1*
> 
> ...





> *Re: Are we done?*
> 
> *#2*
> 
> ...


So jury says......stay tuned. The 40k Maintainers make no money on this, and have moved back to making you reference the books for everything so who knows, maybe they'll get to continue, maybe not.

Don't get excited, Army Builder will still be a valid program regardless, you just _might_ have to learn how to edit the files yourself to continue using it to make army lists.


----------



## Glokkss (Jul 31, 2011)

Galahad said:


> And to think I just updated my license last month to get the new version


I feel your pain. Not that its a lot of money, but still, Kind of a rip off. At least were still getting a half updated 6th edition AB? I really hope GW stops all this. I don't really understand why GW's going after them like this. AB does a great thing for the hobby! Sure they may have infringed on a few rules, but whateva! They certantly do a lot better job then what GW attempted to do all those years ago. What a horrible piece of software that was lol.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Glokkss said:


> I feel your pain. Not that its a lot of money, but still, Kind of a rip off. At least were still getting a half updated 6th edition AB? I really hope GW stops all this. I don't really understand why GW's going after them like this. AB does a great thing for the hobby! Sure they may have infringed on a few rules, but whateva! They certantly do a lot better job then what GW attempted to do all those years ago. What a horrible piece of software that was lol.


Thing is tho' when you paid your dollars you were never buying the 40k Dat files so there's no rip off there.

The 6th dat files in the latest update run really well, let u\you put in Warlord traits and rulebook spells and a stack of other stuff so we do have a functioning system. The allies and 2k+ FoC's don't seem to s\run but you can alwatys use the apoc bit for that.

I'm with Zion, I might just have to look at the files myself if I find any errors. Who knows maybe one of the ubergeeks in Heresy can sort it out for us?


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

yes, perhaps some 'editing .dat files for dummies' tutorials would be in order from anyone who actually knows what they're doing?


----------



## Cougar (Feb 28, 2012)

Army builder is one of the reasons I have carried on collecting and playing for so long... Writing it outvlong hand just sucks.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

I don;t mind writing out lists, but it just makes it so easy to spitball new ideas around. Half the time when I open the program I don;t even save the results, I just plug things together to satisfy my curiosity and quit as just a fun time killing intellectual exercise


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

EDIT: I don't have any experience with Army Builder, so I can't really say I'm sad to see it go.

Though, I'm certainly not fond of GW shoving their legal department down the throat of a resource that actually helps them by making it easier to create army lists, even if it is old news.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Why is it nobody can mention army builder without someone going out of their way to say how they just use paper and pencil, or excel or a trained gerbil to generate their lists? (Generally with the implication that it somehow makes them or their chosen method somehow superior.)

If you don't use it that's fine, but why go out of your way to mention it in an AB thread like it actually means anything?

Different methods have different benefits. The main benefit of AB is that it's quick easy and doesn't require digging my books out every time I have a daydream about a new unit idea. The world won;t end without it, but it'll make things ever so slightly less convenient.


----------



## OIIIIIIO (Dec 16, 2009)

I have always used Army Builder ... saves me time and my time is valuable ... at $45.83 an hour. Fuck a bunch of pen and paper.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Galahad said:


> Why is it nobody can mention army builder without someone going out of their way to say how they just use paper and pencil, or excel or a trained gerbil to generate their lists? (Generally with the implication that it somehow makes them or their chosen method somehow superior.)
> 
> If you don't use it that's fine, but why go out of your way to mention it in an AB thread like it actually means anything?
> 
> Different methods have different benefits. The main benefit of AB is that it's quick easy and doesn't require digging my books out every time I have a daydream about a new unit idea. The world won;t end without it, but it'll make things ever so slightly less convenient.


I have a feeling this is directed at me, so...

I apologize if I came across as condescending or rude, as that was not my intent at all. I'm sorry. I got distracted by some friends in skype and finished hastily, and, well, I dropped the ball in terms of communicating my point.

My bad


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Galahad said:


> Why is it nobody can mention army builder without someone going out of their way to say how they just use paper and pencil, or excel or a trained gerbil to generate their lists? (Generally with the implication that it somehow makes them or their chosen method somehow superior.)
> 
> If you don't use it that's fine, but why go out of your way to mention it in an AB thread like it actually means anything?


Because back in their day they had to carve their lists into stone slabs with only their fingernails while walking up a hill to the gaming store (both ways!) during a blizzard while naked. And they LIKED it. They just want to remind us how soft we have it these days. 



Galahad said:


> Different methods have different benefits. The main benefit of AB is that it's quick easy and doesn't require digging my books out every time I have a daydream about a new unit idea. The world won't end without it, but it'll make things ever so slightly less convenient.


Agreed! That's one of my favorite reasons to use it, to try putting things together, taking them apart or even swapping options and seeing how it looks. It works faster than just writing things out by hand.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Adramalech said:


> I have a feeling this is directed at me, so...
> 
> I apologize if I came across as condescending or rude, as that was not my intent at all. I'm sorry. I got distracted by some friends in skype and finished hastily, and, well, I dropped the ball in terms of communicating my point.
> 
> My bad


Gladly accepted, and in return I offer my apologies if that came out as snippy and defensive. It just seems that without fail whenever the topic of army builder comes up, someone has to make a big show of how much smarter/tougher/oldschool they are because they don't need fancy computer programs. 

Let's just call it even and get back to fretting about our fancy computer programs being less useful ;-)

While obviously Heresy would never be able to officially sanction or host any kind of data file project if GW is going to throw a shit fit over it, I do think if AB40k closes its doors some dat file tutorials would be most welcome.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Galahad said:


> While obviously Heresy would never be able to officially sanction or host any kind of data file project if GW is going to throw a shit fit over it, I do think if AB40k closes its doors some dat file tutorials would be most welcome.


The fruitviking agrees.


----------



## Galahad (Dec 21, 2006)

Fruitviking > Sexy Mummy


----------



## Arcane (Feb 17, 2009)

Never once have I met someone who just used AB and didn't actually own the codex. It's safe to say if someone wanted to play without a dex most players would turn them down short of a demo game. So it seems hard to understand what bug crawled up GW's ass on this one. If anything AB helps sell MORE GW products.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

Arcane said:


> Never once have I met someone who just used AB and didn't actually own the codex. It's safe to say if someone wanted to play without a dex most players would turn them down short of a demo game. So it seems hard to understand what bug crawled up GW's ass on this one. If anything AB helps sell MORE GW products.


I was using AB before I got my SM codex and TBH it was pretty hard to make head or tail of what to do without the Codex.

There are a LOT of the rules in the AB dat files so I can see that GW does have a right to be concerned about what is contained in it. If they wound it back to page references only it might be a bit better. 

Honestly I can live without the rules being in there, it is useful to give to an opponent but not totally necessary.


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

Galahad said:


> Fruitviking > Sexy Mummy


I agree c:


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Don't know what all the fuss is about.
My Army Builder just updated to V.1.03.


----------



## Aramoro (Oct 7, 2009)

Galahad said:


> While obviously Heresy would never be able to officially sanction or host any kind of data file project if GW is going to throw a shit fit over it, I do think if AB40k closes its doors some dat file tutorials would be most welcome.


Indeed and linking to AB40K files form earlier in this thread even violates the terms and conditions of posting on Heresy. 

I do files for the free alternative to Army Builder, Battlescribe, and people rotate sites etc to avoid the Eye of Sauron™ that is GW Legal. The move to page references only seems to help somewhat.


----------



## Glokkss (Jul 31, 2011)

Pssyche said:


> Don't know what all the fuss is about.
> My Army Builder just updated to V.1.03.


Which is strange. I just updated mine as well. They even had it in the description of the 1.02 update that it was the last one. However, I'm not complaining! I hope they keep coming forever!


----------



## davespil (Apr 28, 2008)

It's just gonna be harder for you lazy people with disposable income to make army lists. Back in my day... Who am I kidding. I fucking love AB. I have woken up from a dead sleep to go make lists. Some pretty bad lists I might add. Because of AB my computer is useful for more then just porn.

All it takes one person to update the files and post them. AB wasn't making them themselves anyway. I think the new files will end up in a torrent with all of the other GW IP floating around out there.


----------

